# Want to try NI



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I was going to wait till after my holiday before switching Maisie to NI but last night felt sorry for her as she sniffed her usual wet food and decided she didn't want it. 

So I drove out to a nearby supplier and bought a few tubs (one puppy for new addition) and am partially defrosting one tub so I can divide it up to meal size chunks for ease. It says feed 2-3% of their ideal body weight - do you go with 3% just in case 2% isn't enough?

Also, those who divide it into chunks - do you wrap each meal size portion in cling film then replace in freezer, and just take them out to defrost as you need them?

Just wondering the best way to do it - she is being looked after by a lady on a farm while we're away so I want to make it as easy as poss for her.

Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Sue. At the moment I'm feeding about 2.5% of Dylans weight. He was a little overweight so I put him on 2% and he lost some. Now I'm happy with his weight and want to maintain it, so I've upped the quantity slightly. I don't think it's too crucial, as it depends on whether you are also giving bones etc and on how active they are. Maybe start on 2.5% and monitor her weight every week, adjusting as you need to.
I don't weigh out and refreeze, but what you've suggested sounds fine. You can refreeze safely as long as it's not totally defrosted. Hope Maisie likes it!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Helen, I've gone with about 2.3% ....its a bit hit and miss because my scales aren't very accurate. It can always be adjusted.

Am planning to give her first NI meal this evening, in fact very soon! She seemed interested when I was cutting it into chunks so that bodes well. 

I think she is a little underweight as she never eats well, so I'm hoping it will work out. x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Hope Maisie likes it. Placed my first order today for George. Not sure how much to give him t first, any advice, is it between 4-6%


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Hope Maisie likes it. Placed my first order today for George. Not sure how much to give him t first, any advice, is it between 4-6%


They grow really fast when they're little so maybe give 5% and see how he goes. Split into 3 or 4 meals a day. His weight will go up rapidly, so you'll have to keep adjusting the quantity. Just check with the vet whenever you go that his weight seems ok.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie liked it!!  She took a couple of mouthfulls then looked up at me as if to say "what's this?" then carried on eating, looked up again, then finished the lot!

So that's a good start  ....hope it doesn't upset her stomach.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

can i just ask what NI is please?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

A type of food, Natural Instinct


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> can i just ask what NI is please?


There are lots of threads on here discussing it. It is a ready-prepared barf diet. If you put ni or natural instinct into the search box on the forum, you will find the threads


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone had come across Natures Menu - same sort of thing I think?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that's what I saw in Pets at Home, meat comes from the other side of the world I think, but could be confused


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dolly Parton said:


> Just wondered if anyone had come across Natures Menu - same sort of thing I think?


I think that is similar to nature diet. It is a cooked product rather than raw, natural ingredients but contains rice. I think a few people on this forum are feeding nature diet but I'm not sure exactly how the two compare.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I started on NI a couple of weeks ago. Poppy loves it, but I do substitute the odd meal with a chicken wing or Orijen kibble if we need to leave her during meal time - just for a bit of variety. 

I partially defrost - just so I can portion it up, then keep out a day or two in the fridge and put the rest back in the freezer. Found these really handy plastic containers in tesco (smartt tubz) to portion it up - only £1.79 for 6 and they are freezer, microwave and dishwasher safe. Container is split into 2 compartments (up to 350ml in each), so you can portion out 2 meals per day in each tub - great for splitting a 1kg NI pack up.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> A type of food, Natural Instinct





Dylansmum said:


> There are lots of threads on here discussing it. It is a ready-prepared barf diet. If you put ni or natural instinct into the search box on the forum, you will find the threads


thanks, i'd never heard of it before


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Sue, Izzy has been having NI for a few months. She has also always been underweight and initially lost even more weight on NI. I now feed her 4% of her weight every day divided into two meals. She has a lamb rib ( hardly any meat on it), training treats and a few mouthfuls of apple every day. I am just managing to maintain her weight. She gets a bit constipated some days and then I give her a bit of grated cheese, which always loosens her up! (nice)! Some days she doesn't want to eat the NI, which is annoying given the cost, I don't give her anything else but occasionally grate a tiny bit of cheese over it or a bit of smoked sausage on top, then she eats it. So you may have to give Maisie a bit more. izzy is very active and therefore burns more calories. Have a good holiday. Xx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone else order the lamb spine from NI? I was expecting just the spine, but there are a number of ribs on it too. Will Poppy be ok with this at 5 months?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Has anyone else order the lamb spine from NI? I was expecting just the spine, but there are a number of ribs on it too. Will Poppy be ok with this at 5 months?


I ordered something lamb based, ribs or spine. Can't remember, and can't recognise it as its still frozen 

I know I declined their offer of a half a lambs head - didn't think I could face it.

Millie is only just 6 months old and had her first bone 2 weeks ago, so close enough to 5 months old. I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Think I'll give it a go this week - she'll be so excited. I'm with you on the head - I couldn't face it either....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

There's no way I am facing half a lambs head either ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

me neither! my daughter's a bit freaked out about the N.I. - she's a vegetarian


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi Sue, Izzy has been having NI for a few months. She has also always been underweight and initially lost even more weight on NI. I now feed her 4% of her weight every day divided into two meals. She has a lamb rib ( hardly any meat on it), training treats and a few mouthfuls of apple every day. I am just managing to maintain her weight. She gets a bit constipated some days and then I give her a bit of grated cheese, which always loosens her up! (nice)! Some days she doesn't want to eat the NI, which is annoying given the cost, I don't give her anything else but occasionally grate a tiny bit of cheese over it or a bit of smoked sausage on top, then she eats it. So you may have to give Maisie a bit more. izzy is very active and therefore burns more calories. Have a good holiday. Xx


Thanks for that Cara. It sounds like Izzy's stomach is better than it used to be. Does she have the lamb rib etc as well as her 2 NI meals, or instead of a meal? I've noted the tip about the grated cheese, Maisie gets a bit constipated sometimes too.

After her meal this evening she kept going back to her empty bowl looking for more, even when I removed the bowl she kept going to where I feed her and would stop and just look at me - obviously wanting more. Maybe I will increase the amount tomorrow.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Sue, I had the same problem with Izzy to begin with, she kept wanting more - i guess all the grain based products are more filling. She will get used to it - even when/if you increase the amount it will still seem very little compared to a bowl of kibble. However the result is far less waste from the dog ie lovely little non smelly poos! The lamb rib is not very big, I just got a packet from Morrisons for about 50p and put them in a tupperware type box in the freezer. I actually give them to her frozen! It is probably about 6inches long with hardly any meat on it and I give it as a snack as well as her two NI meals. I tried giving her a chicken wing but she didn't like it very much until I skinned it! Fiddly job and can't really be bothered. I have bought the lamb and chicken mix NI this time to see if the extra fat in the lamb helps her to put on weight. I don't look on here as often, if you have any other querries just email me. xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Cara.  x


----------

